
Web Push Notifications for Chrome/Firefox Users with a Simple Realtime Message - jparreira
https://framework.realtime.co/demo/web-push/
======
superkuh
Push is a crutch for mobile platforms with gimped network access. It's a shame
that browsers are bending over backwards to support these disabled platforms
and making the experience worse for real computers because of it.

